# A few new jigs



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Mar 4, 2009)

I ordered some of the AT flippin & swimmin jigs undressed, as well as a some skirt material. Played around a bit and this is the outcome. 

Swimmin; from top center to right: Rainbow, Chartruese shad, (2) Sunfish, Blue Shad

Flippin; 2 of my favorites, Perfect Craw-GP dark red w/GP blue mix & GP blk blue.

Then all flippin


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice looking jigs ya got there.were did u order them from?


----------



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Mar 4, 2009)

pitdog said:


> Nice looking jigs ya got there.were did u order them from?



Through Wired2fish, clicked on the All Terrain jig ad and sent them an email asking if they would sell undressed jigs. They responed within minutes I believe. They said to just reply back to their email w/CC# and jig selection they did this all the time. I did, and the jigs were on my door step in three days. Outstanding turn around time and customer service! =D> 

The skirts, bands rattles & tool were ordered through Fishingskirts.com(referred by a friend) They were on my door step w/in Four days. Also outstanding customer service and response time! I placed the original order, then realized I wanted to add to it, no problem all shipped together \/ =D>

I might add, these were my 1st ever attempt at jigs. Now it's time to learn how to tie with thread rather than bands. Though I'll keep some with bands for the addition of rattles.


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for the info.im going to order some tonight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome and a big thumbs up to Wired2fish for the great service


----------

